# Hi, I'm new-please help



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I am currently fostering a Havanese before possibly adopting. We got him to foster because he was found after being hit by a car, so we've only had him since Monday. I really need some advice with him. He's very sweet with me, but not as much with my mom. He has made what sound like growling noises, not a lot but enough to make my mother leery of him. We are not really familiar with this breed, so we don't know if this is normal or not. He still has to be neutered and I'm wondering if that's part of it.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

There is a lot of information available at www.havanese.org as well as on this forum and other helpful web sites. Havanese are NOT agressive dogs, but this poor baby has been hit by a car so he most likely won't be himself, his also with strangers and might be wanting mommy and daddy.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

You don't say if you are fostering through Havanese Rescue or some other organization. I think Havanese Rescue would be able to help you as well.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: I'm new-please help*

Thanks for the reply. That's what I'm thinking too-that he's been a little traumatized. But the funny thing is that my mother has always had this thing with dogs where they'll come up to her. He doesn't seem to go to her, but comes to me. (I also have this "power" with dogs). I've been reading the posts and have seen the posts about the growling noises. I've also read that they make a lot of unusual sounds. I'm hoping that he'll settle down. He does seem very sweet.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: I'm new-please help*

We're fostering him through a local shelter/care group that rescues dogs and fosters them until they're ready to be adopted.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It has been my experience that many shelters will identify a dog turned in as a particular breed, when they really are not a purebred dog. Havanese can be mis-identified often by shelters so it is possible that he could be a mix unless the owner identified him as a purebred dog when he turned in. It really sounds like though it is too early to know what his true temperament might be due to the injury he is dealing with. I know when I am in pain or feel afraid, I am not at my best either. <grin> *Thank you* for helping this guy, he needs a lot of TLC!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi! You're wonderful to foster this little guy. Can you post a photo of him? 

We still have some problems with one of our guys who will growl occasionally, he doesn't like the kids to bother him when he's sleeping but we're working on it.

Could he possibly be in pain???


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

The owner didn't turn him in though. Someone saw him get hit by the car and called the foster shelter. The woman who runs the facility took him to the vet. He doesn't appear to have any injuries but he did seem a little shell-shocked the first day we had him.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He doesn't really seem to be in pain.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would think the poor little guy is terrified, I'd say lots of patience and love but I've never fostered so don't know what I'm talking about. But...I still think it's great that you're caring for this little guy. Wish I could offer some advice.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a picture of him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I am giving him lots of tlc, but my mom is still a little leery of him. If he keeps it up, we'll have to give him back.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks. I think so too.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone at the shelter or a vet checked him over carefully? I assume someone has checked that he doesn't have worms, injuries, broken teeth, etc. How old do you think he is? 

If he was neglected, it may take some time for him to warm up. If he was in a puppy mill or poor situation, he may have had a more mature lady doing everything . . . sometimes dogs associate a certain age/sex of a person with what they formerly knew. They have to get reconditioned to new owners, even it the new ones are the total opposite (as far as care) of what they had before. Keep reading all you can, and thanks for taking care of him. There are tons of rescue/foster parents on here who might be able to help you with his behavior. I know they take a lot of patience and love sometimes to come around, but everyone says it is worth it.

Have you given him a name?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's a really handsome little guy. Please don't give up on him yet. Maybe he was mistreated or abused and that is why he is growling at your mom. Can your mom work with him by giving him amazing treats so she can gain her trust. She can be the one to feed him as well so he learns to associate good things with her. I'm sure others here will have some great advice, and I would search through the threads here and maybe ask the Havanese Rescue for some advice on how to deal with him. 
Gina


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I used to volunteer in a shelter. For traumatized dogs who've bonded with one person but are leery of others, oftentimes, it's a case of either overload (too many people, even just one more, exceeds their capacity to handle it right away) or perhaps she reminds him of someone who wasn't good to him. In any event, this often works: have your mother sit quietly in the same room as the dog but at least 10 feet away and not paying any attention to him, for as long as possible. Perhaps she can read a magazine/book/knit whatever; don't have the TV or radio on unless it's set to something soothing (no loud noises/banks/yells, etc.). Any overtures should be made by the dog, even if he growls a little. If he approaches her, she should speak in a soft and gentle voice but not reach out to him -- all overtures should be made by the dog and accepted by your mother, but she shouldn't initiate anything. You may've already done this, but thought I would offer it up, in case. Best of luck -- he's a very handsome boy. Jane


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He came to us with the name Cocoa. Sometimes he responds to it and sometimes he doesn't. He was checked by a vet and appears to not have any physical injuries which is good. He still has to be neutered, though.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

We have tried that. He watches her and has only made the growling noise once to her, and twice with me. I will admit that the two times he did it with me, he may have felt provoked. My mother tried to pet him. When he did it me the first time, I gently moved him over on the bed. The second time was today when I tried drying him off after he went out in the rain. I was gentle though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. I also say definitely health check up. Often times dogs don't show pain the same way people do and they can react aggressively. My own Isabelle had some teeth issues and I didn't realize it but boy her energy level went up when she had her bad teeth removed. 

Also I would be careful with placing on the bed or when you think you are helping soothe the dog. I have seen a lot of people honestly thinking they are helping but instead they are rewarding the dog growling. Not sure if that makes sense but under all that cuteness they are dogs and their idea of reward/punishment is a bit different than ours!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Melissa and thanks for taking care of sweet Cocoa. I would try and do what Jane (tabby2) suggested. You've only had him for 2 days, that's NOTHING. Even a normal puppy from a good breeder home will take a couple of weeks (in Pablo's case 4 weeks) to act like its normal self, let alone a dog whose history is unknown and has been hit by a car. Be patient and you will be rewarded. One advice though, keep Cocoa off your bed for now to avoid any dominance /aggression issues. Once all of you get to know one another better, you can re-introduce the bed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

The fact that he growled at you when you were drying him off suggests to me he might be in pain. At the very least, he has to be fearful. Think of all he's been through in this very short period of time. I would say give him a lot of love. Give him time and let him adjust as he is able. He is a cutie pie. I truly hope it works out for you to keep him. Otherwise I think HRI should be notified. Surely they'd be able to help.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is a handsome boy. I hope he feels better and more comfortable soon. Hang in there it is pretty early to gauge his true personality.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

We're not rewarding him. My mother was very surprised and so was I.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would hope that the shelter did a good vet check on this boy-being hit by a car can cause problems that does not show on the outside. I would think a good vet check would be in order to make sure there is no type of fractures-I am sure he is bruised pretty bad-since a car can do a lot of unseen damage to our "kids".

If you get a change please visit www.havaneserescue.com there are lots of links there that can educate you in the behavior and other things you will find very helpful.

Just remember-this poor boy is so very scared-he has been taken away from his family-and is not sure what is going on-be hit by a huge machine-taken to a place (shelter) that he does not know-then brought to you & your mom-even though you are trying to show him a lot of TLC he does not know you so to him you are a stranger and something not yet to be trusted-just go slow-soft voice-slow movements-and let him be the one to come to you-don't force the petting-then both you & your mom give him treats-feed him-etc. It will take time but in the end will be a heartwarming joy-watching the boy turn into a darling-loving dog.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty (for a short time)


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. He was x-rayed and doesn't have any broken bones and was also checked for internal injuries and was cleared. And I understand about his being traumatized by the past few days events.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MelissaJ., welcome to the forum! I hope you find the tools and advice you need to help this little guy feel secure and content in your home. My heart almost leapt out of my chest when I saw his picture as he is a spitting image of my Ricky! White goatee and the way his hair falls on his face. 

Do you know how old he is? I can only imagine he is missing his usual family...


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

The woman from the shelter thinks he might be around five. I think he might be younger, since he seems to act puppyish. He was found without a collar so we don't really have any information on him. The person that found him after he got hit, put up flyers that he was found but no one responded. He does look like Rocky.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

What a handsome fella- sure looks like a Hav to me. I'm surprised he is not micro-chipped and no one has reported him missing. Such a shame but glad you were able to take him in. Patience is all I can recommend. Two days is not alot of time and I'll bet he will show progress every day.

Hopefully Laurie F will jump in here. Any suggestions since you have had quite a few fosters??

They are a wonderful breed and usually very loving. Wishing the best.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree that we all need patience together. Hopefully, he'll warm up to my mom. She's afraid I'm getting too attached. It is sad that no one's claimed him. He does seem like a friendly little guy for the most part. He likes to cuddle up to me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Maybe your mom can treat him with something really good, boiled chicken or bits of his food if he likes it. Just sit on the floor and offer the treat but don't reach out to him, let him take it from her hand. He'll begin to associate her with good things.


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I like Ann's suggestion of the home cooked chicken treats - but, I would be scared at this point to try and feed from my hand. Instead I would sit on the floor and place the food away from me, slowly putting newer pieces closer. I would not try and put the chicken right next to me or in my hand until I have done this a few times and gotten good reactions. I'm not sure I would even try and feed out my hand for awhile yet. I also like the idea that once the dog is less fearful of her, that she be the one to feed him every meal, so he starts associating 'good' things with her. But, I wouldn't push him, and would not hand feed him - that would be scary to me at this point, and it might very well be scary to him as well. Maybe I'm wrong, and missed something in an ealier posts, but I am concerned he might feel 'pressured' to get the food if it is to close to her until he is really comfortable with her. I imagine this guy could still be very scared until he gets really used to this new enviornment. There has been alot happen to him in the last week. Bless you guys for helping him. I am so glad that he was looked over carefully and you don't think he is hurt. Still, I would assume that at the very least he is sore, and this alone might make him also be very tentative. 

Someone threw several different types of dogs out of their car where I work. One dog was left at work and a young man took care of him as his own (keeping him at the place of work). This dog did not like me a bit. Finally, I started bringing in treats and after a number of times of giving the dog treats, she would finally come up to me. It is frustrating when a dog doesn't like you, and I assumed that I resembled someone from her past and she hadn't yet accepted that I was a different person. This dog was supposed to have been fixed, but wasn't. So, yes, she just had two puppies (and will for sure be spayed soon). Oddly, the hormones changed her attitude - and she is much friendlier to me now, even though I haven't fed her treats in months. She comes up to me without my asking and without my having food - something she wouldn't have ever done to begin with. So, while I would hate to say that neutering him will change his attitude, I can see from personal experience where altering the hormones might help, and the combination of being the one to give super good treats might make a positive connection with your mom.

I'll say what everyone else said -- kudo's to you for helping this poor guy. He really is a cutie! and I hope all works out well and he will soon realize how much he is cared for and loved. You guys are very sweet and patient to take care of him and let him learn to love you. He really is beautiful!! He also might just be very shy and sometimes shy dogs take awhile to warm up to new people. My boy is like this -- he has to know you for awhile before he accepts you, then when he knows you are 'safe', then he's very affectionate - it just takes him awhile.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

If my mother tried getting on the floor with him, she'd never get up again. Lol. I've tried giving him treats from my hand and he doesn't take them. I was talking to the woman from the shelter today and I told her about his growling. He was on the bed with me and kept crawling into my lap while I was on the phone. We talked about the adjustment period. After the call, I went back into my mother's room with him and we sat on her bed. He allowed her to pet him and play with him. So maybe there's hope afterall. Now the only problem I have is that I can't get him to go outside in the pen we have right outside our back door. My last dog, Casey (a chow mix) could basically go on command, so it's a little frustrating. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds like this little guy(he is adorable by the way) is going to need lots and lots of patience. Sounds like he is frightened and insecure. I would think the not taking the food out of your hand shows some serious trust issues. If only he could talk and let you know what he has been through. I'm sure over time he will be fine with love and patience. I've found most dogs desire to please and try very hard to figure out what we want from them. I am sure this will be the case with this little guy too. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He seems to be coming around to being friendly to my mom. Now my main concern is to keep him from going in the house. He's fine outside on a leash while walking, but I want him to go in the pen that I have outside my back door. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

You need to keep him attatched by leash to you all the time that he is not in a crate or expen. Take him outside soon after eating, and whenever he starts to go potty. So, if he is attatched to you, he will start to give signs that you can pick up on that he is needing to go. Have on you some super good treats and when you take him outside, try and be patient for him to go. When he pees or potty's then 'throw a party' by using your happiest voice, giving him lots of praieses, pettying if he will accept it, and super good treats. Do this until the behaviour is set, and then continue to give him good treats sporadically even after he has learned where to go. This is the best solution that I know of. I have not found it to be effective at all to punish my dogs for going inside. They just don't seem to get why you are mad at them --- but they do understand being praised and good treats and they more quickly make that connection of this 'party' happening when they pee or potty outside. So, that's my advice. Ignore the puddles you find in the house, clean it up quitely as if it had no bearing on you at all. You are wanting to not bring attention to the inside messes, but are wanting to bring attention to the outside peeing by being so happy about it. I praised very excitedly and I didn't care what my neighbors thought if they happened to overhear me!


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I have been praising him when we go outside. All he does is pee, though. I've only gotten him to do more once so far.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

These things take time and it's only been a few days so I wouldn't be too worried if I were you. His world has just been turned upside down so I would give him time to get accustomed to you and your mom and he will come around, I'm sure.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

He sounds scared and unsure.
i highly suggest posting your questions in the training forum, you will get great info from everyone. There is already some great threads in there from others who have had problems.

Definately look up little dog syndrome and the whole nothing in life is free training philosophy, and having you and your mom give him commands and treats. You may want to think of it as starting from scratch, like if you had a puppy.

He should not be on the bed at all especially right now, maybe later. The growling is not a typical Hav trait, especially in the circumstances you describe.
He has great potential to being the perfect pet.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I will definitely check out the other forum. Thanks. I bought some "pee-pads" today. So far he doesn't interested yet. I'm sure it will take some time since we don't know exactly what kind of housebreaking training he had. And he is now warming up to my mom, put his nose into her hand when she moves away from petting her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! You came to the right place for lots of information. If your pup is about 5 yrs or so, I would think he would be potty trained....just give him time to adjust to your situation. 

Your pup will take time to adjust and will take lots of precious time from you to build the trust/bond between you two. Stay calm, talk low and sweet....praise him. It's a commitment you will not regret! Havs are the sweetest/cutest breed I have ever seen! 

But............it takes time. You are such a wonderful person to care for this pup and you will be rewarded, just give the pup lots of love and attention.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

We adopted two rescue havanese who were fostered for four months before coming to us. Here's my experience and perhaps it will help you. My dogs were terrified at first and one developed severe diarrhea which might have started with the stress he had. We took it very slowly with the dogs and did not push ourselves on them but did try to make approaching us inviting. We also kept people out of the house as much as possible to reduce the stress. I'd have your mother back way off and approach him only to perhaps offer a treat; if he seems to dislike being touched, drop the treat in front of him but just a bit out so that he has to move slightly toward you. Don't watch him as he moves to get the treat, look away. We did this and eventually were able to get the dogs to take treats out of our hands. 

Our dogs are gentle but one will charge if he feels backed into a corner; we leash him when someone new comes to the house until he is clearly comfortable with them. 

He sounds like he was a pet but maybe he was used for breeding, neutering may well help calm him down. Even though there are no visible injuries he may be in pain from pulled muscles and bruising and that might make him a bit uneasy. 

However, one of our dogs is quite the "talker" and it can sound a bit like growling at times but it really isn't. It's this low rumble, kind of reminds me of a very contented cat purring (but it is not a purr sound either but is a throaty sound). He is adorable when he does it; he will especially do it when he wants picked up or wants to play.

Anyway, I hope you are able to keep him and provide him with a good home. Havenese Rescue helped us a lot as did the foster parents. Good luck!


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He is coming around to my mom and even putting his nose into her hand when she stops petting him. We had a breakthrough earlier this morning in that he finally went in his yard/pen. But he's had an upset stomach today as well and threw up a couple of times.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

You could immediately put him off of the bed if he growls. Only put him back on when he is calm. The bed helped us so much but maybe it is not for you. Our guys were much more submissive on the bed.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He's basically very good on the bed except for those two times. Right now, he's sound asleep.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

If he is really good on the most of the time then I think he will quickly learn about "no growling on the bed" if you put him down if he does it again. Hopefully, he is settling in and you won't have that issue again. House training just takes time and patience. I thought we were really there but then my little guys had some excitement around them and they reverted. Seem to be back on track now though!


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

The hardest part with his housebreaking is since he was found without a collar on, we have no idea how exactly he was trained. I bought some pee-pads over the weekend, but he just lies on it like it's a new bankie. It's actually kind of cute. He did go in the yard/pen today so I was happy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

MelissaJane said:


> The hardest part with his housebreaking is since he was found without a collar on, we have no idea how exactly he was trained. I bought some pee-pads over the weekend, but he just lies on it like it's a new bankie. It's actually kind of cute. He did go in the yard/pen today so I was happy.


How is it going?


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He does fairly well on the walks, but he still hasn't learned the concept of the yard, although he did go yesterday. At least, he hasn't gone in the house in the last couple of days.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is good.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes it is. Lol. Hopefully he'll start going in the yard or on a walk. He's only done it once time each way so far.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I keep doing a double take when I see your avatar, Melissa.  

These little guys are definitely a challenge when it comes to housetraining. Sure, some do just fine and in no time, but there are many that seem to take their time with it. Seeing as he had previous owners, it can be a puzzle trying to figure him out. Consistency is key and it sounds like he's doing better. 

Where are you located? Any new pictures for us?


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm from NY. He is doing a little better. Yesterday, he went in the yard, but also in the house. So he was praised for doing it in the yard and reprimanded for doing it in the house. He usually sleeps through the night though. As for any new pics, I'm waiting until he gets groomed which should hopefully be today or at least this week.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

My new avatar pic shows Cocoa after he was groomed today. Unfortunately, he didn't back until after dark. I'll try and take another pic tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I have updated the picture of him after he was groomed Monday night. He has been behaving and going either on his walks or in the yard.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What a sweet little face!


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks. We still seem to be having potty problems, but other than that, he's a sweetie.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

He is adorable


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love his new look! I'll bet he's a softie.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Potty training takes time....................My dh thought Dexter could be trained in a couple of days..............WRONG!

I watched Dexter like a hawk when he was in the house and caught him pretty much every time when he was peeing.....He would just stand there with that look!

"No!" "Potty Outside!" and Dexter was carried outside very quickly. I cleaned up the pee with a paper towel (standing on it) and it pretty much got all the pee out, then I sprayed the spot. No production made during the cleaning.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, he is very soft. And he's been a good boy-taking care of what he has to on his walks. Now we just have to get him to do it in our fenced-in yard.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Maybe carry his business back to the fenced yard and put it in the area you want him to use, then walk him to on the leash so he gets the idea.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I've tried that with what he was doing in the house. It didn't seem to work. He has done it in the yard, just not as often as I'd like. I do walk him at least once a day and he has been behaving on his walks.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I meant for you to walk him on the leash in the yard. Sorry I don't think I was clear. It sounds like he thinks he should be on the leash to take care of business.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I've tried that too. He has gone in the yard. I guess it's just going to take some time


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well shoot, I'm out of suggestions. I guess you are right and it will just take him some time. I hope for your sake not too much time.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope so too. Lol. He has gone in the yard, but does it more on his walks. The good news is that he hasn't gone in the house for several days.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He sure is a cutie. As long as he's not going in the house, it's all good, right?


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, that's always good. Lol. And thanks for the compliment. I totally agree.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoohoo! Dry carpet is always a good thing. :amen:


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Cocoa had a training session today and was a very good little boy. The trainer suggested that I should put him in the yard and then take him for a walk-not the other way around.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh well yes that makes sense. LOL Funny isn't how sometimes we can't see what is right in front of us. I hope that works.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Very true. We had a scare this weekend with our little guy. The woman who runs the shelter took him to get neutered. At the same that she was there, there was another dog who looked like Cocoa's twin having the same procedure. Susan called last night to to say that Cocoa had a bad reaction to the anesthetic and had to stay overnight. When she called the vet this morning, she got the same message and that he might have a heart problem. After calling me to let me know how he was (which had me in tears), she suddenly remembered the other dog. The girl who worked at the desk was new and got the two dogs mixed up and Cocoa was perfectly fine. The only bad news is that he wasn't neutered after all. The other dog was thought to have problems and so the vet was going to observe him before performing the surgery. Needless to say, the other dog had his surgery and had the bad reaction to the anesthetic. My heart goes out to his family. I know how upset I was with just the thought of Cocoa being sick.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OMG that is scary. That poor family. I would think a mistake like that should not be made. The vet meant to watch the other dog? Thank goodness Cocoa is alright.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

From what I heard, yes, they wanted to observe Louie, the other dog. The only downside to all this, is that Cocoa still needs the surgery.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

oh what a pain. Are they going to reschedule her soon?


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, we're working on it. And because of the mix-up, the procedure will be done for free.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Free is good, but I am sure you would have rathered it be done.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Of course we would have. He is scheduled for this coming Tuesday. Susan, the woman who runs the rescue service, has decided to go to another vet that she uses. While she trusts the other vet, she doesn't really trust the new girl that got the two dogs mixed up. I will keep you posted.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a question-we have had a very stormy summer so far. Cocoa doesn't react to thunder. While this is a good thing, I was wondering if it's a breed thing. All of our other dogs were petrified of thunder. He doesn't like the rain, but neither did most of our others. Lol.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Neither of my girls are bothered by the storms here either. When the rainy season first starts they bark at the thunder like someone is pulling up the driveway. LOL I do think I have read on here of others having trouble with their havs being scared of the thunder though. I think maybe we just got lucky. I try to make sure I don't react at all to the thunder no matter how sudden or loud to keep them from picking up fear. One of my other dogs was so terrified that summer was just an awful thing for her.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I like your suggestion of not showing fear yourself. I never thought of that before. My last dog, Casey (a chow mix) was petrified of thunder. She would get very close to you when she heard it. As for Cocoa, he doesn't react to the thunder, but he doesn't like the rain.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My Nikki would crawl up on me and just shake. It got worse as she got older. I was afraid she was literally going to die of fright. No amount of reassurance would help. The last year or so we were giving her valium to help. Not sure it really did much good, but it might have taken the edge off for the smaller storms. 

Neither of the girls like the rain or getting their feet wet to potty. So rainy season is a battle of wills and rehousetraining. Thought it was over but needless to say again this summer my throw rugs and bathroom mats are put away for the season. LOL Am I well trained or what. hahaha


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes it's hard to tell who's trained-us or them. Lol. I am still having some potty issues with Cocoa. He's very good on his walks, but still won't go regularly in the fenced-in yard whe walking isn't possible (like rain or darkness). The good news, though, is that he hasn't pooped in the house the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that is great news. No poop in the house is a wonderful thing. We have been having some sun during the day so we have been having less pee pad usuage too.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I've tried pee-pads and to get him to go in the fenced-in yard and he'll only do it on walks (unless he's absolutely desperate). He has pee'd in the yard, though.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thankfully the girls have been using pee pads since they were wee things. The breeder starts them. I have ordered one of those indoor potty patches to use during hurricanes or travel. At least I hope they will use it.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, the problem with Cocoa is that he was found as a stray without a collar and no one claimed him. So we have no idea as to how or if he was housebroken.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

That would make everything so much harder. It would be nice if they could talk and just tell us what we need to know. LOL


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

That's very true. Lol. Most of our dogs have talked in their own way. Our Weimaraner was at the vet to get his annual shots. My father pointed to a wound on his paw to the vet. The vet said that Josh would need another shot. He distinctly said no. Lol. So the next time we went to the vet, one of the assistants saw us and said "we don't want no talking dogs."


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

LOL YOu are so right they do talk in their own way. You just have watch and listen.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, they do. And they also put in their two cents. Lol.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

they are such joys.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had dogs all my life and can't imagine not being without one. My little baby had his surgery today. So far he seems to be okay, although he's still a little groggy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So glad he is doing well. I too have had dogs my whole life. Cats too. Life would be empty without them.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, it would.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How is Cocoa doing today?


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for asking. He seems a little better today. I've been walking him around the house on his leash since he doesn't want me to pick him up. He either cries or growls when I try. And when he cries, he makes me cry. I feel so bad.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH that is just heartbreaking! The poor baby. I hope tomorrow is a better day for you both.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He seems to be back to his playful self today. But I'm still not going to try to pick him up yet. I am giving him lots of TLC and hugs, though.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw I bet he is loving it.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes, he is. Although he still has some little growlie moments when I get too close to the incision site. I'm sure that will pass. At least I hope it will.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glad Cocoa is doing better after his surgery...poor little guy. Marble doesn't react to thunder or storms, either, and we have some intense ones here in Florida.
Gina


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

That's interesting abouth the thunder and lightening. We've never had a dog who wasn't afraid of it. He doesn't like the rain though. He is feeling better, but he still seems a little sensitive about the area. Are Havanese normally kissie-type dogs? He loves to cuddle, but doesn't seem to be really kissie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy is kissy-he goes right for your face! Scooter almost never does though. It's funny to me how different they are, they're both love bugs though.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

That is interesting. He does kiss sometimes, but not as much as our other dogs. He does like to crawl into my lap-especially in the morning when I'm just waking up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine are much more snuggly when they're sleepy too, it's my favorite time of the day.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is more affectionate in the mornings and will snuggle with me a little but she is the first dog I've ever had that didn't like to sit on my lap or always be close to me. It does hurt my feelings a little but she prefers being on the floor! She is a licker, though, which I am not all that wild about......lol She licks faces, arms, legs, toes (it tickles!) and anything she can get near! It is funny to see the differences in each dog. BTW, Abby doesn't pay a bit of attention to thunder. If it is a really big one she might look up for a second but then plops her head right back down. She is a laid back little girl but then none of our dogs were ever bothered by it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Marble goes for the face, especially when we first come home. He doesn't like laps at home and will wriggle if you hold him too long, except in the car, where he will curl up and fall asleep right on a lap.
Gina


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Your dogs all sound cute. I guess most of my questions are summed up as it's the individual dog. Lol. Cocoa like to crawl into my lap and cuddle and sometimes, he'll just lay next to me.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

marb42 said:


> Glad Cocoa is doing better after his surgery...poor little guy. Marble doesn't react to thunder or storms, either, and we have some intense ones here in Florida.
> Gina


Gina what part of Florida? I'm on the east coast.

Zoey and Bella both love to snuggle in the morning. During the day though Zoey not a snuggler. She wants to be petted but from an arms lenth. Bella wants to be right next to me or on me but doesn't want to be petted for long. haha Yep each one is different. Although both the girls are very kissy with me, not quite as much with hubby.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

Cocoa has his moments-it seems, but he likes to play in the morning when we first wake up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MelissaJane, I have a kisser (Sammy) who's tongue is out ALL the time - he's part lizard, I'm sure! Then there's my loverboy, Ricky, who snuggles, climbs onto my lap and stares deep into my eyes when I pick him up. Love that I get the best of both worlds with either of my guys. 

Nice to hear that Cocoa is making some progress. How challenging when there is 'baggage' and one has to take things one step at a time.


----------



## MelissaJane (Jun 18, 2009)

He does like to look into my eyes when I'm holding him. He's definitely more of a cuddler than a kissy. Lol.


----------

